# Lowes coupon for us prop builders



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

I already got one in my email. The coupon is for $10 off $10 minimum purchase...its awesome


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How long is the coupon good for and can you use it in the store for a purchase? Thanks for the heads up on the savings. If my Lowes get in some props it would be worth it if I can use it for them. Worse case I could use it for the Gemmy firefly lights in flight. Saw a few boxes left when I was in there a week ago. No halloween out in either of two locations we checked.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Or you could buy the raw materials and build some props.


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

expiration is Halloween and is good online or in store


----------



## deanathpc (Nov 27, 2011)

In case folks don't know if you are a Veteran you get 10% off every day everytime already. At least around here. Goes for Home Depot also. I really use that this time a year!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Kngtmre! Convenient expiration date and will suit my purposes nicely. Now if my stores would just stock halloween already.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I just got mine. It's $10 off a min of $10. So spend $11 and only pay $1 for prop building material. Cant beat that.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

This promotion has ended. Glad I got in when I did. Thanks Sleepersatty99.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Your welcome.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you guys got to get a coupon. I was on their site last night and was going to fill out the form but hubby wanted to head out for dinner and I forgot about it when we got back. That's ok, it's pretty much how my day is going today. But I can be happy for you guys and it was a nice find too! Usually those "offers" come with stipulations like buy $50 or $100 of merchandise. Next time when someone is going to give me $10 like that, dinner will wait!


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Here is a link for a $10 coupon for lowes. I was told its $10 off of $10. I signed up and now I'm waiting for the coupon to be emailed to me. I will let you know more about it then.,but for now here is the link.
> 
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/cd_MyLowes_759287343_?cm_sp=NoDivision-_-MyLowesINT|A0-_-Corp|MyLowes_10Fall


I was able to get in on this deal too before it closed. Thanks Sleeper!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Anytime! Always willing to help fellow haunters.


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Ugh! I totally just missed it! How did you find out about it? I'm a myLowes member, I'm on their facebook page, everything, and I NEVER see these promotions!

Does anyone who got this coupon have it still and havent used it?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

lorddamax said:


> Does anyone who got this coupon have it still and havent used it?


I'll sell you mine for $10. 

Sorry, couldn't resist. I'd like to help but each one has a different code and can only be used once. And I'm not about to pass up free stuff from the hardware store this time of year. 

I also signed up for all Lowe's emails and promotions and never got this (so Thanks Sleepersatty99). Guess they figure if we're regular customers they don't need to offer us the really good specials.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

lorddamax said:


> Ugh! I totally just missed it! How did you find out about it? I'm a myLowes member, I'm on their facebook page, everything, and I NEVER see these promotions!
> 
> Does anyone who got this coupon have it still and havent used it?


I found out about from a fee stuff news letter I get. I still have mine and planning what FREE things I can get. Im trying to get enough material to build 3 diffrent props.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*$10 coupon = woodgrain color contact paper and AAA batteries for some mini strobes*

I used my $10 coupon to purchase a roll of woodgrain-colored contact paper (to help make my own boards for boarded-up window planks) and a pack of triple A batteries. The total was exactly $10.01. I didn't have a penny handy and there was no penny tray--so they said don't worry about it. So I didn't spend a dime, so to speak.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

mikeerdas said:


> I used my $10 coupon to purchase a roll of woodgrain-colored contact paper (to help make my own boards for boarded-up window planks) and a pack of triple A batteries. The total was exactly $10.01. I didn't have a penny handy and there was no penny tray--so they said don't worry about it. So I didn't spend a dime, so to speak.


Free is always good! Im going to use mine this weekend. I will update on what I get and how much I have to put out of pocket if anything.


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

mikerdaas - when did you use it? I googled this coupon last night and saw lots of reports that the coupon was cancelled by Lowes due to fraud, and a lot of people couldnt use it and were upset. Just wondering...


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

It tells you on the coupon that the bar code is one of kind and not be copied.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

lorddamax said:


> mikerdaas - when did you use it? I googled this coupon last night and saw lots of reports that the coupon was cancelled by Lowes due to fraud, and a lot of people couldnt use it and were upset. Just wondering...


Used it yesterday around noon time here in NC. I'd be upset too if it wasn't accepted. Could be a regional thing?


----------

